# [FRIENDS ONLY] DSTWO Raffle!



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

So, I won a DSTWO (again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) so I'll hold a small raffle for every temper I know well and/or have added on Facebook. I'll give all of you 2 days to sign up, starting NOW (time of posting). Post in this topic or send me a PM (posting preferred as I tend to forget reading PM's) with the reason WHY you really want that DSTWO. I'll pick 5 people with the best reasons and then use a random generator thingy to get a winner. Good luck to everyone entering!

PS: if you don't know if you and I are well acquainted, we most likely are not


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 17, 2010)

I want a DS2 so that I don't have to get a dingoo seperately to a DS
good use of the prize btw


----------



## Costello (Jun 17, 2010)

I want a SCSDTWO so that I can hold a raffle and offer it to whoever i want.


----------



## iFish (Jun 17, 2010)

I want the DSTWO since i really like the cheat thingy,

I do it on my oc but i would rather do it on the fly with they ds.

I also missed a bunch of gba games.

And i love you!!!

And so i can play all the SNES i mised


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I want a SCSDTWO so that I can hold a raffle and offer it to whoever i want.








If you want, I can enter you in the raffle, so you have something better than an R4


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 17, 2010)

You won the raffle? o.o

Err... I want the raffle... Because my r4 sucks

Thank you for the scdstwo in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (at least I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit: I would also want it for the gba emulator... since I lost my gba ;_;


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi, I want the DSTWO because the DSTWO itself is somewhat expensive, at more than double the price of the Acekard 2i. I've never had a GBA, but there's all these different games I've always wanted to try out for the GBA, and even though computer emulators are great, they don't compare to the experience on a handheld itself. Also, the cheat codes engine the DSTWO uses is great from what I've heard, which is an added plus. Probably the best part about having a DSTWO is the fact that it's very well supported with firmware updates, which completely beats out the R4i I have.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2010)

want one for the...

free cheat,                like the way it looks,     for good team support,        'cause it the best cart,

improve cpu,             ds games,                     rtg / rts / rtc,                      video support,

gba,                          homebrew,                  replace a cart,     and                   snes .


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Remember: people I actually know, not some underdogs!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Which raffle did you win this time?


I call hax.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Remember: people I actually know, not some underdogs!


Well, I know who you are, does that count?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 17, 2010)

You know-ish me right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should I add you on facebook? *evil*
Do you have a youtube channel I can subscribe to? I'll do it for free.
I guess that won't work, or will it?


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, maybe we were best friends in a previous life? Who knows!


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2010)

hey fuck that guy


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Mikehoncho16 said:
			
		

> Well, I know who you are, does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, sir, was so hilarious I will enter you in the raffle, for being so incredibly creative and original!


----------



## luke_c (Jun 17, 2010)

I want the DSTwo because I am coo' and I so that I can microwave my R4! ( I'll video it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Mikehoncho16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at his avatar im pretty sure the Rabai is not as kosher as he lets on.

pretty sure hes an anime fan


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Do I count?


----------



## playallday (Jun 17, 2010)

You better let me in...


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2010)

I want to have a Supercard DSTWO, because the DSI does not NOT have any thing like a virtual console. Or a gba slot to put games in, so I wanna have it for SNES and GBA emulation! SO I can play games on a big screen!

Edit: do you know me?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 17, 2010)

Well sir, what I would do with the DSTWO is play it. On my ds PHAT. How retro and oldskool am I? 
I would then probably cremate my R4 or send it off to BP so they can use it to stop the Oil leak! *See, by helping me, you're helping the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 17, 2010)

I want that DSTWO because I've been using my R4 for around 4 or 5 years,
and I really like the features it has, like making cheat codes on the go (that's pretty cool because I actually know how to make some easy ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
And because I want to play my favourite GBA games again.

And because I really like you.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

READ THE FIRST POST GODDAMMIT. OR THE TOPIC TITLE. OR OTHER POSTS IN THIS TOPIC.​


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 17, 2010)

Aw, too bad nobody here knows me :'(






No, I'm not entering


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> READ THE FIRST POST GODDAMMIT. OR THE TOPIC TITLE. OR OTHER POSTS IN THIS TOPIC.​


Dude, calm down this is ridiculous, I didnt have much of a chance in the raffle, but most of these people commenting have at least 1000 posts, theres no way you dont know all of these people.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

tj_drool

Mikehoncho: it's not because someone has over 1000 posts that I know them... I know people with 3 posts better than them, just saying... and I have seen you around, but I know absolutely nothing about you and we aren't friends AFAIK.


----------



## al5911 (Jun 17, 2010)

I feel in love with DSTwo and respect the support that SC team provide for their product...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 17, 2010)

Am I a friend?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember I beat you in Mario kart!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Am I a friend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I beat you in Sonic Racing before that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you're not entering this raffle, oh no, because you already have a DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, al5911, you're not entering this one, sorry


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tj_drool
> 
> Mikehoncho: it's not because someone has over 1000 posts that I know them... I know people with 3 posts better than them, just saying... and I have seen you around, but I know absolutely nothing about you and we aren't friends AFAIK.


No I no that, I dont even care about being in the raffle anymore, Im just saying, you should know most of these people. Whatever I dont care, Im just gonna go now.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 17, 2010)

I want one, to play some JP games on my DSi.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Mikehoncho16 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I no? What the hell does that mean?

Anyways, please stay calm, everyone. Only people I know (PERSONALLY) are allowed to enter. NO ONE ELSE. This is a FRIENDS ONLY raffle.


----------



## haflore (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations on winning another one, Grand Overlord!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks tj for editing the title!


----------



## Forstride (Jun 17, 2010)

Personal as in Real Life?  That would probably clarify it for everyone.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

No, personal as in, I know details about them, not just their anonymous identity on the internet. You can enter, because I have you on Facebook and know some stuff about you.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 17, 2010)

I want the DSTWO because my EZ Flash and my 3in1 are on the verge of death. I.... I don't know if I could lose my last flash carts....


----------



## Forstride (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, okay...

In that case, I think I should win the SCDSTWO because I only have an R4 (Which was the first flash cart I've gotten) and it's slowly starting to not work.  I have to restart it multiple times, because it gets stuck on the loading screen a lot.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 17, 2010)

Do I count?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Not sure, I know your name and all but don't really know anything else about you...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

You didn't answer, how did you end up winning another one?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You didn't answer, how did you end up winning another one?


First I won the raffle by Jakob95, now I won the DSTWO from the frontpage quiz.

I'm really bad at explaining things.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 17, 2010)

We know each other by the friend request from you I see on facebook, that's good enough right?

You should totally pick me because I'm staff


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought as much.

I'm still calling hax!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishykipper (Jun 17, 2010)

please let me win, my supercard dstwo was stolen and now im sad!!

this is me.......


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm still not even sure if I'm elligible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm guessing not though.


----------



## benbop1992 (Jun 17, 2010)

First up, I need a new flashcart( I lost me m3 real )
second, Im a student, so money is hard to come by.
And finally, I'll love you long time (hypotheticaly speaking)
pick meh pl0x.

Also, i'm on your facebook!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm on your Facebook and I give you frequent oral sex so we know each other well enough.

Well, I want it because the DSTWO is really interesting in terms of specs. Wouldn't mind reviewing it to see if it was worth it after all. I also need something for playing video on-the-go (laptop is too big/a piece of shit and DPG videos are meh). 

I will also throw in more blowjobs as an incentive.


----------



## Escape (Jun 17, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> You should totally pick me because I'm staff



I lol'd. 

This is probably the worst raffle ever, especially since I'm not invited


----------



## strawhat-san (Jun 17, 2010)

i want it i want it i want it i want it i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it  i want it 

this might be considered spam though


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Woah, Guild, too much information there...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 17, 2010)

I want the DSTwo so I can raffle it off in a raffle only for my friends.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 17, 2010)

I want the DSTWO because I'm unable to shop from the internet and buy one myself, even if I have the money (which I do). The only thing I can do is pay the taxes (if any exist) when you ship one off to my country.

Plus, I want the best for my DS as much as I want the best for my PSP, which is running CFW obviously.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I'm still not even sure if I'm elligible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good reason, but you will be entered in the raffle because I know all about you, lol.


Also, tinymonkeyt is entered in this raffle, whether she posts in here or not, she has told me on IRC why she wants a DSTWO and she is a friend of mine, so go figure. Costello said I should give it to her to be able to touch boobies for once in my lifetime, but I can always ask her to cyber anytime she is online


----------



## The Pi (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Not sure, I know your name and all but don't really know anything else about you...


Fair do's


----------



## Jolan (Jun 17, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick, add him on FB! http://www.facebook.com/OverlordNathan


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 17, 2010)

Can I enter, you know, because I love you ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My reason being every time I go to buy one I have a quick look at facebook and notice that you have joined every group on the site, then I have to look at them all then join the groups about you joining groups. This then confuses me to a point of which I can not read any more and so am not physically capable of buying the supercard. This is a recurrent thing and so can not be bypassed in anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus I've really wanted one for sometime but had to cancel my pre-order due to money troubles ( I've been paying for a lot lately due to me leaving school, Prom, suit ect ) so I can never really buy one

If I am not allowed to enter then disregard the above and look deeply into my eyes and say no ( while I am crying with a gun to my head )


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Costello said I should give it to her to be able to touch boobies for once in my lifetime, but I can always ask her to cyber anytime she is online


Damn I got no chance...I'm flat :'/ and straight


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ooh, in that case:

I'd like to have a DSTwo because currently I have no DSi flashcart at all (just a CycloDS for my Lite), and I'm intrigued by the extra power this has over conventional flashcarts because of the CPU, so if I got a flashcart for DSi, I would probably get this one to experiment with it.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Reads Wiki Page of Protokun7*
Yeah you two seem like best fiends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A Wiki page is a great way to tell about yourself though, and it's easy to create 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And if you don't like it, I can always remove it for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (But it won't be for nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


PS: Still not entering


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 17, 2010)

Do you know who I am? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I count though, my little sister needs a better flashcard something awful.
The battery in her DS Fire Linker (Oh god) is dead so the saves don't stick anymore.

Suppose I could always buy a cheap R4 from shoptemp and throw WoodR4 on it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

danny600kill, DeadLocked, ProtoKun7 are entered in the raffle.

PV, you would be entered because I trust you and I know that you would actually put the DSTWO to good use. But, you already have one so no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tj, I didn't mean his GBAtemp wiki page, I meant his Wikipedia page


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 17, 2010)

Yay, thanks Nades

I guess its always good to have a friend from every country


----------



## Bake (Jun 17, 2010)

can u geev eet to mi pliiiiizzzzzz??? my seek child want's it he might die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh please i'll be so thankful i'll sand you rendom spam evri day


Just kidding of course.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Also added: NeSchn (told me on Facebook) and xcalibur (same).

EDIT: and my beloved ortomedius has been added too


----------



## Fudge (Jun 17, 2010)

I want a SuperCard DSTWO because my Acekard 2 keeps deleting my save files (Luckily I have ZAR). You probably don't know me, but I have a Facebook. I sent you a friend request (Name is Samuel Donato). I see you around the temp a lot, you're pretty cool. I also want a SCDS2 because I want a actually good SNES emulator for the DS. And GBA would be beast too.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 17, 2010)

I can haz raffle entry?

you know me right


----------



## Bake (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also added: NeSchn (told me on Facebook) and xcalibur (same).
> 
> EDIT: and my beloved ortomedius has been added too



Oh, I was just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone else will put it to better use than me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Oops, didn't notice Zarcon, sorry mate, I added you now, too. fudgenuts, I'll consider adding you (in a good way). Joe88, I've seen you around but don't know anything about you actually, so I'll refuse, sorry mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe next time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Okay, Lu*k*a has been removed again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DECIDE, MATE!


----------



## Bake (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry for constant spam but it's Luka not Luca.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Okay, taking a break.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2010)

I can enter, right?!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2010)

I would like a DSTWO because it would be at least one thing to rejoice for in my life since the gods/fate/unjust higher beings decided it would be funny to grant me a prepubescent 5 year old voice, no lady lumps, and the ability to look people straight in the crotch a.k.a. my midgetlike height.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2010)

Who are you again?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I would like a DSTWO because I only have a DSTT and it's a fake one at that and the support is nonexistent and I can't run a thing on it which doesn't stop my brother from stealing it so half the time I don't even have that, and also I'm broke. And I'd love to run all the lovely potential homebrews that the extra CPU and RAM (and the freshly released SDK) will make possible. maybe. 




Spoiler: Also, I know where you live.









*sharpen sharpen sharpen*


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Joe88, I've seen you around but don't know anything about you actually, so I'll refuse, sorry mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though we were fellow post whores trying to get giant e-penors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





guess I was wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted one because the m3 team seems to have died no update in over a month, if dragon quest IX has AP (which it will most likely will) im screwed


----------



## Depravo (Jun 17, 2010)

You know me, right?


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 17, 2010)

Because my scds1 died and I'm left with no flashcard and a dsl gathering dust.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2010)

I want a DSTwo because my Acekard 2i broke. Well, that's a lie. My Acekard 2i is working fine. The only problem with it is that the contacts sometimes don't connect with the DS but with a piece of paper. I want a DSTWO to play GoldenSun before Dark Dawn comes out with the GBA emulator. I would also like to experiment with homebrew because the added power would make it much more interesting. I also need it to pirate hardcore! I'll be a badass pirate! Plus, you won't like me when I'm angry!



Spoiler



[title:HARDCORE PIRATE





Spoiler



]


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 17, 2010)

can I? :3


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

SoulSnatcher and Veho added to the list.

Bear (lolxcalibur) in mind that I will pick only 5 of you to proceed to the finals.

Joe88: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might consider adding you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depravo: of course I know you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




naglaro00: sorry, I still don't know you well enough, so I'll say no for now...

tinyt and xcalibur: you were already on the list, you didn't need to post in here anymore


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2010)

I should hope i know you well enough by now lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I would love a fricken DSTwo cause i have no way of playing my GBA games on a flash kart.
also i love the features on the DSTwo karts. 
Thanks Naddy!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow at least you kind enough to raffle it off

guess it was either this or send it to the Will It Blend Guy (also a good option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

hope someone who is a good temper gets it

they truly are a great cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




could you enter Retrogamerfan tho
poor guy only has a DSLinker

i know it would make him ever so happy


----------



## Issac (Jun 17, 2010)

I want another one so I can play together with my girlfriend


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 17, 2010)

Bortzy and Issac entered!


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 17, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> I want another one so I can play together with my girlfriend


You don't need a flashcard to play together with your girlfriend.
...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2010)

I Want DSTWO Because My EDGE Broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And EZFlash Sucks


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I'm going to ask if I'm eligible first.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 18, 2010)

Heh. Lucky you guys. Too bad i don't exactly know overload nadrian. Shows that GBATemp is more than a GBA community?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> I want the DSTwo so I can raffle it off in a raffle only for my friends.



You seemed to have ignored mine ^^^

Am I entered?


----------



## benbop1992 (Jun 18, 2010)

Did you remember to put me in this raffle? If not, woe betied you


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

el_shanoa: not added, also adding me as a friend doesn't make you a friend of mine. Sorry.

DeltaBurnt: I didn't add you because I don't know anything about you. Sorry.

BoxShot: you're eligible. Now you'll need a good reason and I'll add you.

benbop1992: you were added yesterday


----------



## lolzed (Jun 18, 2010)

can I join?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 18, 2010)

I would like gba emulation on the go without bring my psp. It would make bringing my ds for multiple things easier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I suppose this isn't a very good reason compared to that guy who broke his flashcart or something but I'll take my chances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2010)

benbop1992 said:
			
		

> If not, woe betied you


It's "woe *betide* you". As in, a _tide_ of _woe_.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

lolzed: No. Sorry.

BoxShot: that's a good enough reason for me, you are entered.

Remember that I will only pick the 5 best, and let random.org decide who wins!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

I need a dstwo since we will get a new dsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and all i have is an R4 which wont work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also love the real time guide especially in Ace attorney since i have no good logical skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whew.. hope I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
PS: I am N***** St*******


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero: I know you have me on Facebook, but I still do not know anything at all about you. So, offer rejected.


----------



## Gore (Jun 18, 2010)

You should pick me since it was my birthday yesterday


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 18, 2010)

oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll wait for another opportunity


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 18, 2010)

You know me kinda well, right?
Anyways I NEED a DSTWO because I have no money and I want a DSi compatible flashcart that can also play my backlog of gba games.


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2010)

From facebook:

Because I'm your father, and I'm gonna have intercourse with your mum if you don't give it to me.

Or do I need a legit reason?

If so, I'm not entering, I'm not a conformist, and damn you Nate.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Demonbart and Domination added.

Gore: you were already added, and no cheating is allowed!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok..


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> el_shanoa: not added, also adding me as a friend doesn't make you a friend of mine. Sorry.
> 
> DeltaBurnt: I didn't add you because I don't know anything about you. Sorry.
> 
> ...



In like March you added me to your gbatemp friends list.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2010)

Just to make things clear , u do know me.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 18, 2010)

i want one... uhm.... because i have a 1up tattoo. 
(and only a DSi, so i can't play GBA games on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Just to make things clear , u do know me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're added cos you're a nice guy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DB: that's possible, but I still don't know anything about you


----------



## Issac (Jun 18, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, that's very well true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if I want to play a multiplayer DS game with her? Then I'd need a flashcard


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, 'playing with your girlfriend', can be multiplayer too


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 18, 2010)

you know me right i was the backup winner in the first raffle you won 
i really want a supercard dstwo
(was it the quiz raffle that you won or something else)


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian I may not be edible for this raffle , but I still want to be your friend just ask about me in pms I guess...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, you and I are on eachother's friends list, does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In any case, I want to get the DS two because I'm very much interested in the SNES emulation. I already have my Acekard for playing my DS roms, but maybe if the DSTwo proves to be that good, I'll start using it as my central flashcart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But in the long run, I'm mostly interested in the DS Two's homebrew potential. I'd love to see what kind of drawing homebrew could be made with the processor, because I'm often drawing things using phidias.


----------



## updowners (Jun 18, 2010)

Me wants gba emulation.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well maybe if you took the initiative to call me on a date instead of just keeping me hanging

I don't give my number out to a lot of people


----------



## Issac (Jun 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... yeah ofcourse.

Actually, most of the time, 'playing with your girlfriend' is co-op multiplayer!


----------



## raing3 (Jun 19, 2010)

I want a SCDS2 so I can merge my 2 Ak2i and my current SCDS2 with it and have the ultimate flash cartridge, an AkSCDS8i and it totally won't be an R4 clone. If all works out I am then planning a merger of the AkSCDS8i with my other flash cartridges, haven't decided a name yet but it will be FTW, it will also be trimmed down to the size of a microSD card so I can plug it into another SCDS2 and dominate the DS.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 19, 2010)

It's a good thing you know me so well, I thought I was not gonna be able to join the raffle.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 19, 2010)

am i in this?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like where this is going... 
My friend code is FRIENDSLETFRIENDSPLAYWITHTHEIRGIRLGRIENDS


----------



## Issac (Jun 19, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, she's DRM-protected!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2010)

i think u did add me on facebook or maybe i am dreaming, so here goes nothing.

I want a DS2 so i can donate one to a friend of mine in real life so she can stop using r4, and also cos she doesn't know that wood exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If she doesn't want that, i could give it to another friend of mine who owns a r4 haha.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



16 player co-op or every man/woman for themselves


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

ball2012003, RupeeClock and mrfatso added to the list.

Others: you were either already added or I know close to nothing about you, sorry.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

And thus the raffle ended. I will post the results sometime tomorrow.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 20, 2010)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## gameguy95 (Jun 20, 2010)

dang, just missed it


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

You wouldn't have been able to enter anyways.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 21, 2010)

winner???


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> winner???


Veho.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 21, 2010)

Hope I won. Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

lolwut

Seems like people missed the next topic I made about the results.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Hope I won. Good luck to everyone else though!


What did I literally just say? Veho. Won. The. Raffle.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, you could've locked this with a link to the new topic in the last post


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

If only I were a mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't be arsed to send you a PM asking to lock it


----------



## prowler (Jun 22, 2010)

Manage my blog > tick thread > close selected articles.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> If only I were a mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I said YOU should've locked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Members can open/lock and delete their own blog topics (see Prowlers post)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, lol, I'm retarded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always forget that


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Inb4lock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never needed to lock any of mine.


----------

